# 7 week scan. But what is on left?



## love.peace

Hi everyone. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy at Christmas and lost my baby and part of my right tube so with this pregnancy they wanted to scan early. It took a while to even find the baby as at first she could only see the yolk sac (tilted pelvis) she then did a little video which I filmed on my phone. I can see an extra little sac? To the left of where baby is. I couldn't put video on here so just did a screen shot
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180717-213257_Video Player.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 79


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe your bladder?


----------



## 2have4kids

I had pools like this around both pregnancies. I first had a singleton and then twins. They were pools of blood that had formed and as a result I had bleeding in the first tri with both pregnancies, especially the twins. These little dark spots can be pools of blood or yes it could be another sac but it'd be pretty hard to miss if you have twins, the second sac would be similar to the size of the first and you'd be seeing large dark circles like this quite easily as they'd take up so much room.


----------



## love.peace

Thank you. Oh I hope it's just my bladder. I haven't had any bleeding yet and I don't really want to. Hopefully it's not there at my next scan. Thank you for your replies x


----------



## Stardust1

This looks so similar to my 7 week scan where they very nearly missed the twin as he was hiding behind the first one. She did the whole scan then said mm wait a second I think there might be another one in there. I also have a tilted uterus so they struggled a little to get a good pic of the second one, I had to go to a different scanner. I&#8217;m currently almost 28 weeks with dcda twin boys. I will find the scan pic so you can see the similarity to yours x


----------



## LoraLoo

Honestly... it does look twinny to me. Bleeds are normally just black but you can almost make out a shape in it here...

Ive seen twin photos where the second sac looks really small as its hard to get both into focus at the same time.


----------



## Stardust1

This is my 7 week scan pic, you can see the shadow Ive circled just about under the clear sac.
 



Attached Files:







C8832F8B-2AE6-44E7-8FAE-868ADC90F2BB.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Stardust1

This is a couple of weeks later, you can see how the second baby is hidden behind the first x
 



Attached Files:







AEC5CA3F-6D2C-4595-A331-DB452F86D6B1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Stardust1

And here they both clearly were at 12 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







FCFFA794-3B05-4534-A380-2AF54021FBC6.jpeg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## love.peace

Thank you for your replies. I guess we will see if a few weeks. It was an internal scan so thought they would see everything but for a good 5 mins we could only see the yolk sac so I guess anything is possible. 
After Christmas I'm just praying for a healthy baby but of course 2 would be an extra surprise x


----------



## Stardust1

My 7 week scan was an internal scan too as mine are ivf babies. She spent a good 10 looking at the first before even noticing the shadow underneath. The whole time I kept thinking I&#8217;m sure there&#8217;s something else there. 
Good luck x


----------



## love.peace

Just want to update that it's only one baby and no bleed or anything that looks abnormal &#128522; very happy as this is baby number 5 and having twins would probably have broke me &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------

